# Diguo electric Kettle



## DickL (Jan 16, 2017)

I have just bought a Diguo kettle and it seems to have an intermitent fault ( Bad connection in plug ?) any one else with this fault


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Did you buy it from Amazon? If so, they've got a pretty good returns policy. I'd send it back.


----------



## DickL (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you, yes I did buy it from Amazon and it is going back


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Although this episode may have put you off getting another, mine has been working fine since it arrived. Use it daily.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

No problems here, what is the fault?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I bought a Diguo electric kettle from Amazon (I think!) around 6 months ago. Cost less than £50 and used twice daily.

Been really happy with it for myself only (it's a small volume for two)

Just checked price and somehow its gone up to £83!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jsmhh-Variable-Temperature-Gooseneck-Stainless/dp/B081YK2FQY/ref=sr_1_4?dchild=1&keywords=Diguo+gooseneck+kettle&qid=1595597655&sr=8-4


----------

